
Africa Domain Sales to Kick-Off on 04 April 2017 - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/02/17/africa-domain-sales-to-kick-off-on-04-april-2017/
======
Lordarminius
Someone please give me guidance: what advantages do I gain from registering
"mycompany.africa" that I cannot derive from "mycompany.org" ?

